# Fees and Charges



## mariomike (28 Aug 2016)

This may be of interest to motorists, home, condo and business owners. It is for Toronto. Rates may vary in other municipalities,

Note:

Anytime Toronto Fire Services is dispatched to a call, they will attend. Homeowners/property owners/property managers/tenants/monitoring companies etc. are not able to "call off" a response even though they may believe the incident to be a false alarm, for example if the alarm is triggered in error or the incident is the result of a malfunctioning alarm. 

Paramedics are routinely cancelled en route to scene. Even if they arrive on scene, treat and release patient(s) there is no charge.

Nuisance or malicious false alarms
Charge per vehicle to $450.00 per hour. In most cases, 3 vehicles are dispatched. ( For high-rises there will be more than three. )

Nuisance False Alarms Fee for three Operations Crews and vehicles dispatched to a specific address that is a Single Family Home. $900.00 - $1,350.00.

Non-emergency elevator charges
Unless demonstrated or a document medical emergency 2 trucks will be sent to a scene, the fee is $410.00 incl. tax per truck.

Vehicle incident non City resident First hour Fee for Fire Apparatus response to vehicle incidents. Per Fire Vehicle $450.00.

Vehicle incident non City Resident each additional half hour Fee for Fire Apparatus response to vehicle incidents. Per Fire Vehicle $225.00.

More,
http://www.toronto.ca/legdocs/municode/1184_441-b.pdf


----------

